# is SVS still 'made in USA'?



## lienly

back to 2004, as TW first SVS sub user, one important reason I chose SVS over other more famous brands was b/c SVS is 'made in USA'! :sn:SVS uses many US made components, such as US made drivers, US made cabinets, US made tubes..... then assembled in Ohio factory. thus SVS can put 'made in USA' on carton.:T

made in USA photo

however, heard from SB12+ and later models, the only US made component is driver b/c SVS starts buying more and more CN made parts to be more competitive,..... therefore SVS can shrink the price gap between normal black textured and piano gross to only US$100. [FYR, by comparison in PB12-plus/PB12-ultra era, piano gross was US$300 over black textured.] thus SVS can NOT put 'made in USA' anymore. is it true? :scratch:

FYI, heard SVS EQ is 'made in TW'. :clap:
I prefer US made > TW made > CN made.:neener:


----------



## tonyvdb

I do believe the actual enclosure, crossover and driver are made in the USA however the BASH amps have always been made in Canada. I dont think any of the speaker or sub parts are made outside of North America.


----------



## Jon Liu

While I know that it is important for companies to outsource their work and components, I would not worry about a company like SVS. They will not compromise on their products performance.


----------

